# You know how Obama and McCain roll right?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Now just to set the record ... I'm not hating.. just pointing out an article. 

As discussed in a Newsweek article this coming week... *McCain rolls in 13 cars.*



> *When you have seven homes, that's a lot of garages to fill.* After the fuss over the number of residences owned by the two presidential nominees, NEWSWEEK looked into the candidates' cars. And based on public vehicle-registration records, here's the score:
> 
> *John and Cindy McCain: 13. *
> 
> *Barack and Michelle Obama: one.*


So what are they?



> McCain's personal ride, a 2004 Cadillac CTS, is no gas sipper, but it should make Detroit happy because it's made by General Motors. "I've bought American literally all my life and I'm proud," McCain said in the interview with Detroit's WXYZ-TV. But the rest of his fleet is not all-American. There's a 2005 Volkswagen convertible in the garage along with a 2001 Honda sedan. Otherwise, there's a 2007 half-ton Ford pickup truck, which might come in handy on the Sedona ranch; a vintage 1960 Willys Jeep; a 2008 Jeep Wrangler; a 2000 Lincoln; and a 2001 GMC SUV. The McCains also own three 2000 NEV Gem electric vehicles, *which are bubble-shaped cars popular in retirement communities. * oke:
> 
> Only the Cadillac is registered in the candidate's name. Cindy McCain's name is on 11 vehicles, though not the one she actually drives. That car, a Lexus, is registered to her family's beer-distributor business and is outfitted with personalized plates that read MS BUD.


But but wait. I thought, like, Obama is the elitist snob in this election. What does _*he*_ drive you may ask?

Ahem. A Ford Escape Hybrid. It replaced a Chrysler 300c after he caught **** for driving a gas guzzler and attacking detroit for not doing enough for fuel economy.

Hey maybe next we can find out how many personal home servants...err I mean staff that each has? Watcha think? oke:

:rollin:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

More power to him. If he can afford 12 vehicles, why not own 12 vehicles? Why is his wealth a deterrent to you Ryan? Please don't try the out of touch arguement again, that doesn't hold water.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

More petty bs.



> Now just to set the record ... I'm not hating.. just pointing out an article.


Sorry, don't buy that anymore. I think you want it out there, but hide behind the smokescreen of just being "fair". Right?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

what does obama need a ford escape for? he should be able to get around on something that gets better mileage. it's not like he is going hunting or anything outdoors.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> More power to him. If he can afford 12 vehicles, why not own 12 vehicles? Why is his wealth a deterrent to you Ryan? Please don't try the out of touch arguement again, that doesn't hold water.


Nope no out of touch argument. I was doing this post in jest. Yes it is a pointed post. But it is what it is... nothing more nothing less..

Every time I hear the Republican camp try saying it is the Dems who are elitist I laugh. This is what I think of... stuff like this.

Every time I hear the Republican camp say they understand the little guy, and are staunch supporters of the middle class I laugh. I laugh harder when I hear R's here say the same thing. They don't understand the platform their party espouses.

I've asked it before, but I'll ask it to you again. I have no idea anymore, but what constitutes the middle class? Is it a salary range? I don't know? If so what range makes up the middle class? From what to what?

Curious as to your thoughts JGat? I'm not sure anymore. Given inflation, and how the various categories shake out, I don't know where the middle class begins, and where it ends.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I know people who aren't rich that have more money in 2 vehicles than McCain has in all of the ones listed. Of course that's probably why they're one paycheck away from being homeless.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

11 of the vehicles are registered to his wife.......next??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> More petty bs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope just pointing out an article on this one. No lean or slant to it.

Just looking at the facts. It doesn't matter if I "want it out there" or not, I didn't choose this fact for them. This is about their choices, and it goes towards how they think, what their values are, etc etc..


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

11 of the vehicles are registered to Cindy McCain.....is this the BEST you can do?? :roll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

6162rk said:


> what does obama need a ford escape for? he should be able to get around on something that gets better mileage. it's not like he is going hunting or anything outdoors.


If memory serves, that car gets really good mileage...near 50 if I remember..

His old one didn't though... I did point that out. He used to drive one of those gas guzzling super Hemi things...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> 11 of the vehicles are registered to Cindy McCain.....is this the BEST you can do?? :roll:


are we repeating our posts now h94? The truth is what it is... It doesn't matter who they are registered too.. they are married.

I own 1 vehicle, and my wife and I both own our 2nd one.... that means...??

nothing as usual from you.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

are you smoking crack, ryan?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If memory serves, that car gets really good mileage...near 50 if I remember..


A Ford Escape that gets 50 mpg???? I suppose that's because Obama has his tires inflated right. :rollin: oke: If I smoked that crap I would want some.
It must be terrible being liberal and jealouse about how many houses or how many cars someone has. That's really sad, but that's liberal.

I would be really ticked if I found out John McCain had more guns than I do. Say, how many of you guys out there have more than six guns? Shame on you.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> are you smoking crack, ryan?


nice post edit h94.. before you repeated yourself for a third time...

nice.  You're getting better at this game :thumb:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > If memory serves, that car gets really good mileage...near 50 if I remember..
> 
> 
> A Ford Escape that gets 50 mpg???? I suppose that's because Obama has his tires inflated right. :rollin: oke: If I smoked that crap I would want some.


fair enough... 34/30... just looked it up...

http://www.mpgomatic.com/2007/11/12/for ... s-mileage/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a friend with one. Ford might tell you 34/30, but try 23/18. Consumer reports might even give it better, but they test much like the companies do. Mine was tested at 59 mph and it says 21 miles to the gallon on the road. It gets 17 at 75 on interstate. As a matter of fact my 5.3 liter in my Yukon only gets a few miles to the gallon less than my friends little toy vehicle. 

I hear the from owners that the Escape hybrid is doing 27 highway, and the same in town. It looks like if your going to stay in the city that the hybrids are better, but if the majority of your driving is out on the road they are no better. Try the Volkswagen diesel if you want mileage.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > If memory serves, that car gets really good mileage...near 50 if I remember..
> ...


*wow, that was a twisted, bias, exaggerated judgement!*


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i hope it's that good because my dad just bought one. he is 90 and will be very happy if it gets that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

6162rk said:


> i hope it's that good because my dad just bought one. he is 90 and will be very happy if it gets that.


I hope it does to. I hope it serves him for another ten years. Have to love a guy that buys a new vehicle at 90 and hope he and it last a long time. I don't know you 6162rk, but here is to your dad. :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So what? I own 3 vehicles.

Since when does the number of homes or vehicles a person owns make them an elitist snob?

That is a question of attitude & behavior and both of the Obama's have that attitude down pat.

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Just for the record, I owned 4 cars before I moved. Got rid of my Honda and my Galaxie.

Now I just drive the old Bronco and my crown Vic.

Oh, And Decoy has 6, hes almost halfway to elitist!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Missed this one R Y A N, talk about grasping for straws. I watched Cindy buy the old jeep (pink) on Barret Jackson a couple of years ago. Cindy is also a race car driver (http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/e60/news ... id=3571491) . Lets see I own 7 vehicles all gas gusslers except the vette.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> Missed this one R Y A N, talk about grasping for straws. I watched Cindy buy the old jeep (pink) on Barret Jackson a couple of years ago. Cindy is also a race car driver (http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/e60/news ... id=3571491) . Lets see I own 7 vehicles all gas gusslers except the vette.


I'd expect a farmer to own more than a couple. No judgement was being made on my part.

I think some were drawing the conclusion as to who the more "common man" was.... someone who owns 1 family type SUV vehicle, or someone who owns many, most of them brand new.

I don't think anyone was begrudging the ownership of them. It is part of the American Dream to have a bunch for collecting, racing, showing, rebuilding etc etc... heck I plan on having a couple more in a few years...

Rather it was more about a Presidential candidate being able to relate to his constituency, and being down to earth. Congrats to his family for being able to own them. But I don't want to see his campaign saying they are more middle class than the Obama's.

Noone except the Kool Aid drinking Republicans would believe that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Rather it was more about a Presidential candidate being able to relate to his constituency, and being down to earth. Congrats to his family for being able to own them. But I don't want to see his campaign saying they are more middle class than the Obama's.


Isn't that kind of short sighted. I mean if your not rich Ryan perhaps that is why you can not understand them at all. Do you have any idea about poor people? After all your a six digit employee, how would you have any idea how a poor retired guy like myself lives. Your out of touch right?

My point is why would you want to be bias about a persons income. Poor people and rich people can both understand the same thing. Your buying into the class envy bs. Does a man who owns one shotgun understand Americans better than the man that owns ten shotguns? Come on Ryan drop the class envy. I know you make a good living so why do you make an argument I would expect from a welfare recipient. Seriously, I don't get it. Not being a smart character, just looking for an explanation of what I can't figure out.

The odd thing is Ryan you make a lot more than I do and I like McCain. Odd isn't it? Does that give you pause to consider? The things you say just don't make sense to me coming from you, a successful person. You say you want to retire in a couple years. Make that ten if your taxed heavy enough. To me it looks like your cutting your own throat. If your taxed heavy enough you may never see your dream. If you do why begrudge others? Confused.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Today I put up blinds in a house that is very high end. In the upper garage was a new Escalade,Jeep Wrangler 07 Lexus of some model 05 two almost new Harley Crusier bikes. Four Jet Skis! Lower level had 6 Corvette, and a couple other cars covered I did not see. The wife was driving a Equinox which is almost new, and the husband has a 4x4 Silverado Diesel dually that he was hooking up to a 3 year old camper. There house is on a lake, and a pretty new Nautulis ski boat was in a boat house along with a 2002 or there abouts Lund Tournament series boat along with 225 hp motor.

He is in his late 50's two kids both in college and has a grand collection of firearms as well. There is more but you get the drift.

He was born west of my home town on a farm along with 4 other brothers and 3 sisters. He went into the service and spent 6 years there. Came out went to college and worked a various jobs. Had a thought and took it and now is doing very well with a thriving business.

Now Ryan you may think someone with this much stuff and toys is not in touch with the common man. You are sadly uniformed again!!!!!!!!

He gets it, he understands it and he see's what you cannot! That the Gov is not the answer nor are higher taxes on someone like him. He is waiting to see who gets elected in deciding whether to expand his business and employ more people. If it is NObama this business will not expand, and you can bet that investments will be shifted into non taxable vehicles. Not at threat just a fact and one you seem to forget is the corner stone of what makes America tick!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> He was born west of my home town on a farm along with 4 other brothers and 3 sisters. He went into the service and spent 6 years there. Came out went to college and worked a various jobs. Had a thought and took it and now is doing very well with a thriving business.
> 
> Now Ryan you may think someone with this much stuff and toys is not in touch with the common man. You are sadly uniformed again!!!!!!!!


I never implied that someone who had all that "stuff" was out of touch. But this man still has nothing on McCain. I'd be curious to know how much he is leveraged, vs how much he owns out right, and how much of what you saw is owned thru his "business"



Ron Gilmore said:


> He gets it, he understands it and he see's what you cannot! That the Gov is not the answer nor are higher taxes on someone like him. He is waiting to see who gets elected in deciding whether to expand his business and employ more people. If it is NObama this business will not expand, and you can bet that investments will be shifted into non taxable vehicles. Not at threat just a fact and one you seem to forget is the corner stone of what makes America tick!


I'm afraid there are many who are wealthy who do not agree with you. I'm not sure your guy is in their tax bracket. I'm just not sure Ron.

Further, a business such as his, unless it makes in excess of $1,000,000 in revenue a year, it is not affected by the Obama plan. Biden tried explaining this.

I agree small business is the cornerstone of America. However the Obama plan is geared towards the larger corporations. It is the Republicans who are trying to scare the smaller businesses into believing it affects them....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That is how clueless you are Ryan. It does matter to him who wins because his business is Dependant upon other small business growth and success and new start ups! You sit working for someone not meeting a payroll or dealing with benefits etc.. while still trying to maintain a profit and stay competitive in the market.

Fargo for example is experiencing a day care crunch. Many businesses are closing due to rising expenses. Something as a business operator myself I see daily. Gov mandates that will increase my expenses are not going to create more jobs, increase wages for workers and definitely will not stimulate growth.

You keep tossing out numbers like the $1,000,000.00 figure with no thought to the actual costs of his proposals. Just like his tax plan, where people will be paid a welfare check because they did not make a set amount of money and call it a tax cut! News flash Ryan they are not paying any taxes now and as charitable as people are. They are not going to take to that type of re-distribution of wealth no matter how you paint the picture. Sure those who will receive it are for it, but not those of us who pay taxes of any amount!

We sit in a critical financial time with many large companies hanging close to the edge. Much of what is wrong goes directly to policy views that NObama is promoting at least up until today when he reversed himself again on deep cuts in spending!

Now just where are those cuts going to come from? Is it the pork barrel projects for his Dem party leaders? Will it be in defense and cancel the missile shield program during a time when countries like Iran are getting closer to having nukes?

Will it be in ICE and our border patrols? How about in social security benefits and education and roads and bridges and health care but grants to party leader state colleges for studies like DNA testing of grizzly bears and our own state where a grant of million dollars was given to basically duplicate current studies and testing! Perhaps it will be in new bridges so that Dorgan and Peterson who both earmarked money to make the Main Ave bridge between Fargo and Moorhead a few years ago wider so a monument could be built upon it!

It is all BS Ryan, and you have fallen into the bucket up past your ears!

Take a look at this Ryan
http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z ... 00190@@P

Then go read this op ed and come back and tell us how great Nobama and the Dem's are!

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid= ... KSoiNbnQY0

Unless you work for the Gov your job was created by someone who was willing to risk it all in starting a business. It may have grown now to a large Corp, but somewhere along the line somebody put blood,sweat and tears and sacrifice into a belief or dream to make it happen. Now you want to punish those who are achievers and reward those who chose to not advance themselves and make excuses for where they are at!

You keep championing NObama, the man who says he is going to create jobs and then today tells us that he is going to cut jobs when Pres! What a piece of work!!!!!!!!!!

Come election day, I think this nation is going to reject his false promises and send him back home with his tail between his legs. He will cry that racial divide cost him the race. He will make excuses and blame that unfair McCain for exposing his falsehoods along with the media.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Rather it was more about a Presidential candidate being able to relate to his constituency, and being down to earth. Congrats to his family for being able to own them. But I don't want to see his campaign saying they are more middle class than the Obama's.


Psst. R Y A N, I don't think you can get anymore middle class than Sarah Palin. Pssst. R Y A N thats why she is so popular us little folk can relate to her. She's one of us not the elite.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep guess I am clueless...

Ron I'm not going to break down every single word you've written. It is full of so many assumptions, half truths and is all over the place with generalities that I don't know where to begin.

Let's consider who your article is written by... I would expect that article be written by him, considering he is the former economic adviser to the George W. Bush campaign in the 2004 presidential election and the chief economic adviser to Senator McCain during the 2000 presidential primaries. Ohh did we forget to mention that he is currently serving as a senior economic adviser to the McCain 2008 presidential campaign? Ohh and best of all, he has also served as a policy consultant to the Treasury Department during the former Bush and Clinton administrations.

Gee I'm sure given those credentials, that he would never blame some of his own decisions for any of the problems we have today right? I mean hell, it was like he was an advisor during that time period right?

Here let's look at some of these stories that paint a very differnt picture:

http://pundits.thehill.com/2008/09/19/r ... -bailouts/

http://www.nation.co.ke/News/world/-/10 ... index.html

http://www.politickerma.com/jeremyjacob ... mic-crisis

http://thinkprogress.org/2008/09/19/bus ... terrorist/

btw Ron.. the government bill locator link showed me only who were the sponsor and co-sponsors. But it also did tell me that McCain didn't sign on as a co-sponsor until a full year later. I wonder if his staff didn't review old bills to determine what "sponsorship" would look good for what issues, so that layman could refer to it on a later date and point to his "success" stories about things that matter to him.. you know.. in order to earn some Republican kudos come election season.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> > Rather it was more about a Presidential candidate being able to relate to his constituency, and being down to earth. Congrats to his family for being able to own them. But I don't want to see his campaign saying they are more middle class than the Obama's.
> 
> 
> Psst. R Y A N, I don't think you can get anymore middle class than Sarah Palin. Pssst. R Y A N thats why she is so popular us little folk can relate to her. She's one of us not the elite.


precisely.

Exactly why he nominated her. He realized how out of touch he and his campaign were before he brought her out of anonymity to the prime time.

Doesn't mean she is qualified. Just means she plays well with the heart strings of the middle class.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ryan, why is it your upset when we attack your sources and then that's all you could do with Ron's comments. You did little to actually rebut it only complained about one of his sources. Most of his comments are his own and you didn't touch them. 
After the above I do have a point. While you are insulated from the way the world is working Ron is living it, yet you are going to tell him what reality is? Perhaps you could tell us what your company will do if taxes go up. Will they lay you off? I have seen a lot of people in shock when they thought they were indispensable and found out the hard way they were not. Is there a 100 percent lock on your dreams, or if businesses start to tank will you be in danger? 
Have you considered that young and good looking doesn't make your bud presidential material? Not my words yours when you talked about McCain being old, as if that made him unqualified. The crap I have given you about youth was the result of your disrespect for the elderly if you didn't already know.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Ryan, why is it your upset when we attack your sources and then that's all you could do with Ron's comments. You did little to actually rebut it only complained about one of his sources. Most of his comments are his own and you didn't touch them.
> After the above I do have a point. While you are insulated from the way the world is working Ron is living it, yet you are going to tell him what reality is? Perhaps you could tell us what your company will do if taxes go up. Will they lay you off? I have seen a lot of people in shock when they thought they were indispensable and found out the hard way they were not. Is there a 100 percent lock on your dreams, or if businesses start to tank will you be in danger?
> Have you considered that young and good looking doesn't make your bud presidential material? Not my words yours when you talked about McCain being old, as if that made him unqualified. The crap I have given you about youth was the result of your disrespect for the elderly if you didn't already know.


Let's see.. it was late at night, I had just finished to 15 other threads comments, I was tired of answering to everyone and my puppy had to go out to the bathroom. Lots of reasons last night. To be clear I'm not going to sit here and rebut every single thread. Considering it is normally 20 against 1 in here I"m sure you can understand.

btw... yep 100% lock. No business environment change applies.

Ryan


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The article is one of many that have been written concerning this issue Ryan. I posted that one because it was handy nothing more. When I read these things I take into account who the writer is and his or her political slant. All that aside, this is the third time I have posted this information.

If you go back and look, you will find that I scolded the White House and Congress for not pushing for these reforms and for not taking it to the people to make sure that action was taken dating back to when Bush first asked for more oversight in 2003!

But the fact remains very clear that had the modest reforms proposed in this bill been enacted, the exposure we as tax payers are going to face would be less than 20% of what it is today!!!!!!!!

Now couple that with the new $500 Billion($5,000,000,000.00) spending the Dem's have crafted with the vision of a NObama Pres, Dem controlled House and Senate, you tell me which party and which person is going to be best for this nation!!!!!!!!!!!

At the very least, having McCain in the White House for 4 years will reduce the ablity of the Dem's to spend like drunken sailors. That alone makes McCain far and away the better choice for all of America and all tax payers period.

But go back to your head in the sand cheer leading for NObama, he even has recognized that ND and its people are rejecting his lies and BS promises by pulling out of the state with paid campaign workers.!

His lack of detailed plans and the addition of a middle class common everyday person to the Rep ticket is forcing him to spend money in Blue States to keep them Blue! WI,MN,WA,PA,MI just to name a few. He loses one of those states and the party is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With the economy in the state of influx that we have, high energy costs, rising health care etc... He should be a solid lock in these states but his lies, and back peddling are causing many to rethink the "Messiah!" 21% of all people polled are willing to change their minds before the election. That is the highest level at this point since this type of polling data has been kept.

Since neither of these are incumbents, how they break is anyones guess, but the key for those people is details and fault McCain if you want, but he is offering much more detail in his positions than NObama and the debates are likely to be the key!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I laugh harder when I hear R's here say the same thing. They don't understand the platform their party espouses.


SO, now anyone that espouses the same views as the republican party can not understand it because according to you, no one would if they understood. I am guessing at what you were getting at ryan, please enlighten me if I am wrong in assuming what you were talking about here. If I am correct........Who is the snob???? :roll:


----------

